# Toro "powershift"...why?



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

So I've been working on this 94 Toro power shift for a friend for a few days and I can't figure out what the purpose of the of the feature serves? I understand that moving the wheels back changes the weight distribution and it seems pretty cool, but is it actually helpful? Just curious because I am probably never going to see it in action after I pass it back to my friend. Seems to like a more like a selling gimmick, but I don't really know.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

Good question. I had a Toro 824 XL without the powershift and didn't have issues with it riding up at all and I had the big drum around the auger. In my experience I'd think it a gimmick. Then another poster informed me his Toro kept riding up because of the big drum around the auger, for them the powershift feature probably would've helped prevent it. 

I think it likely to combat the big fat auger drum so makes sense.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

The reason for the power shift feature is to prevent ride ups should you to get in a situation where you have the problem. I found the feature really comes into it's own when going up hill. That's when you get the most weight transfer toward the operator.

I had a 624 power shift years ago and liked the feature very much on my up hill driveway.

My Opinion Worth Price Charged...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

It was made to take on that stuff the city so kindly leaves at the end of the drive way. Better idea than dropping weights on the housing. It is the greatest machine ever made...


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I now own a "94" Toro Powershift 1132 that the owner of the company I work for and I purchased new in "94" and it was used to clear a good size parking lot that the city plow trucks would dump a substantial amount of snow on as they drove by. The town DPW was down the street from us so our road was real clean but our lot was a mess! Anyway that Powershift was just fantastic at removing the wet mass of snow that we would get and it worked for many years. The boss finally decided it was time for a new snowblower so this year he bought a new Arians it's a nice unit I like it but it will not dig down as well as that Toro Powershift will not even close! The best part was when the boss turned to me and said since you took such great care of the Toro take her home she is yours! It needs a little TLC but it still has lots of life left.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thx for the replies. I actually realized how beneficial it can be once I got it running and got it to shift. I could barely move the front end with the wheels back and see how that can help keep it digging in to that hard packed stuff. Cool design...


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

I love that option. The only problem I've heard of is occasional trouble with the shift control box. Hopefully I never have that happen, appears to be a PIA to take apart and put back together. Really helps with the wet slushy stuff that ends up at EODW.


----------

